# Hows yer parking?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

For superior male drivers only :roll:

have a go ladies if you dare.......

http://www.nuts.co.uk/howsmyparking/

pete


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

its a fix.......!!!!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

she said I was "amazing"  

Not so “try as a female“... :lol: 

Nice one Pete 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Amazing or not .... don't you think you've just been stitched up? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*How's my parking*

Think my keyboard keys have a life of their own!!!!

Bella


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

It's a fix, and I was well stiched up. Notice how the men don't have any obstacles to contend with before they can park. Typical!


----------

